# 26650 Batteries in Durban



## Lawrence A (7/9/18)

Do any of the Vape Shops in Durban have any 26650 batteries available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (7/9/18)

Hi @Lawrence A - the only supplier I know that carries them is @BumbleBee - The Vape Guy
http://vapeguy.co.za/Batteries-Charging/Bassen-26650-4500mAh-Battery

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (7/9/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Lawrence A - the only supplier I know that carries them is @BumbleBee - The Vape Guy
> http://vapeguy.co.za/Batteries-Charging/Bassen-26650-4500mAh-Battery



Thank you very much @Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------

